# WS_FTP Pro Konten sichern ?



## Joern Schreiber (4. Juni 2006)

Ich muss meinen Rechner in den nächsten Tagen mal wieder neu aufsetzen und 
betreibe daher an allen Ecken und Enden eine Datensicherung.

Leider finde ich keine Möglichkeit bei "WS_FTP Pro" die Konten (also die FTP-Zugänge)
zu sichern ?

In der Light-Edition gab es eine INI-Datei in der diese Infos beinhaltet waren - aber bei der Pro Version finde ich diese Datei nicht.

Weiß jemand wo diese Daten abgelegt sind ?


----------



## D@nger (4. Juni 2006)

Ich kanns dir auch nicht genau sagen, aber wäre ich an deiner Stelle würde ich einfach alle relevanten Ordner sichern und nachher ersetzen.


----------



## norgor (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
die gewünschte Sicherungsdatei findest Du bei WinXP unter Dokumente und Einstellungen,
bei Anwendungsdaten, Ipswitch - Wsftp - Sites , hier sind die gewünschenten Ini Dateien mit deinen Konten zum Sichern.
mfg


----------

